# asus p4r800-vm drivers



## monkey101

i just bought new hard drive and reinstalled winxp and now non of my onboard things work like mouse keyboard and ethernet i have no drivers for the ethernet and do i just load new bios to make work i cannot find any drivers for and if i have to load new bios how do i do it?


----------



## lhuser

By mouse not working, are you saying that the mouse moves and all, but none of the extra buttons work or is it like literally dead?

You need drivers for your ethernet. I've done a bit of work for you:
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/p4r800-vm/3C920.zip


----------



## oscaryu1

Updating the BIOS would have no effect on the problems. Try to use an USB keyboard or USB mouse. Did the problem occur before upgrading HDD? If not, ports might be dead


----------

